# Ruger Marke II M77 30-06 Bolt Action



## dewitt88 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

Picked up a new hunting rifle yesterday. Its a Ruger Mark II M77 30-06 Bolt Action, Tasco 3x9x50 scope. Paid $225 For the rifle and scope.

Trying to find out where I can find stocks, and parts for this rifle. Kinda new to rifles.

Does anyone know what they are worth? Its a older model solid non-checker wood stock, no iron sights.

Some where on the butt plate I will be refinishing, I want to re-blue the rifle aswell.

Pictures (Gun Needs Bad Cleaning)


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I got the stock for my M77Mk II 30-06 from Stockysgunstocks.com. They have a bunch of stocks to fit just about every taste.

Mine was around $130 or so. Not exactly sure, it has been a while.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

$225? Really? Sounds like you got a great deal even if the rifle is in fairly rough shape. Check out Midway USA. They have a ton of stuff on there and you can search by the brand and model of gun.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You posted the pics while I was typing. From what I can see it looks like its in good shape. Stocky stocks is supposed to be a good place as Laite said. I would check out the website for Boyds stocks too. I just checked there and you can get a nice laminate wood stock for $119. The one I've been eyeing for my Savage 30-06 is the JRS classic.

I would have thought you might have paid $300-400 for a good used M77. The scope thats on it really wouldn't add much to the value and might leave a little to be desired. Only way to know is to get out and shoot it tho.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

ac700, the M77 Mk II I have was only $450 brand new, I am not sure what the new hawkeyes are pulling in, but $450 is more than I would pay for this rifle brand new now!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmmm, maybe I was thinking Hawkeye? Think they are going for 600ish new. My brother just bought one for his son a month ago. Still tho, I think $225 for a rifle in decent shape isn't bad.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would have to agree, $250 isn't bad. As long as it is good shape.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

That was indeed a good buy. BUT are you sure it is a MKII? I don't see the safety on the right side of the receiver like is on the MKII. If it has a TANG SAFETY it is not a MKII but rather a M77 and the stocks are different. That appears to be an aftermarket stock as I am not aware that Ruger made a Monte Carlo Style Stock for the 77.

Larry


----------



## dewitt88 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes its a MKII, the 3 way safety is on the right side of the reciever. I was told its a older gun.

How can I run the serial number and find out the exact year?

I think the stock is a aftermarket, it has a small crack. Future plans are to go with a JRS Stock, Re-blue the rifle and eventually go with a diffrent scope. I shot a box through it today looking at 4" groups at 100 yds. I will work on it somemore later on.


----------



## dewitt88 (Sep 14, 2009)

Internet Glitch, Accidental Double Post!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

After I posted I looked more closely at one of the photos and thought I could see the safety of the MKII. My mistake, but I wanted to make sure what you have.

Go to
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/ ... story.html

then go to the proper section to find the serial number range that cooresponds with the serial number of your rifle to find the year of manufacture.

Larry


----------



## dewitt88 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Larry,

Its a 1999 Ruger Mark II M77.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Ruger M77 Hawkeyes are about $575-675 depending.

They are slowly moving to all Hawkeyes as by their website the only MKII's are the specialty ones, Target, International, Frontier, Etc - so they are higher.

The Hawkeye is just a refined M77, with a better trigger the LC6, Pad, and wood.

The Old trigger was heavy, but easy to correct IMO.

I would say you got a steal. Even if the barrel is shot out you can't find anything for that price and the M77 action is pretty much bullet proof and has been my choice for several custom rifles.


----------

